

Twitter prepares for Apple's Worldwide Developer's Conference - raghus
http://blog.twitter.com/2008/06/twitterapple.html

======
lpgauth
Prepare what? There shouldn't be anything to prepare...

On another note, all tweets I posted in the the last 2 days disappeared. I'm
starting to loose hope...

------
kimboslice
A great way to prepare the world for your upcoming site collapse...
hysterical.

------
bprater
We can hope.

Any recommended twitter feeds for the conference?

~~~
danw
I wouldn't depend on twitter. Try the usual gadget and mac rumor blogs,
several set up special auto updating live blogs on the day.

------
xlnt
turning off pagination can help with load!?

~~~
michaelneale
I assume it means only one page of tweets, no "older" stuff will be shown.

~~~
xlnt
oh that makes sense.

